# A job?



## Kevyn (7/11/16)

Hi all. My name is Kevyn and I've been vaping currently for 2 years and did work in a Vape store for 7 months. 

Would anyone know where or who is hiring? I know fronts and ends of vaping and would like a job again in this cloudy industry. 

Let me know on email 

kevynlittle1324@gmail.com

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (7/11/16)

You sound like a man with experience.
GL job hunting. Sure something will popup very soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevyn (7/11/16)

KZOR said:


> You sound like a man with experience.
> GL job hunting. Sure something will popup very soon.


Much appreciated bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/11/16)

Kevyn said:


> Hi all. My name is Kevyn and I've been vaping currently for 2 years and did work in a Vape store for 7 months.
> 
> Would anyone know where or who is hiring? I know fronts and ends of vaping and would like a job again in this cloudy industry.
> 
> ...




There are quite a few vendors on this forum. Why don't you send each of them a pm asking about any vacancies.
Just my 2c....

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (7/11/16)

moved to the "who has stock" section so that vendors can reply

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (7/11/16)

Check out Lung Candy i saw they were hiring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevyn (7/11/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Check out Lung Candy i saw they were hiring.


Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevyn (7/11/16)

Kevyn said:


> Will do


Not anymoooree, just missed it.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/11/16)

Send us a CV to barry@vaperite.co.za

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kevyn (9/11/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Send us a CV to barry@vaperite.co.za


Not problem. Just did. Hope to hear from you soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashvaper (27/5/18)

Still looking bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

Nice initiative - been thinking of doing the same but behind the scenes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

